# Cost of Living



## Diazo (Jan 16, 2013)

Can anyone provide an input on how the C.O.L. in TK compares to Amercia. I lived in Adana many years several years ago and it was very very cheap. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Depends on the city, but much cheaper than the US on a general basis. Fuel is expensive, and so are cars. Food & eating out is dirt cheap.


----------



## Diazo (Jan 16, 2013)

Sounds about the same as when I lived there many years ago--petrol was High High. But I loved the great food and it's low cost. Would you say that the cost shown on the internet to rent a place is indicative to what a person could find on the ground in TK. I now live in Mexico, and have lived in several other locations and the net just has the more costly places. Is this true in TK also?


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Where do you intend to rent, and what kind of housing ?


----------



## Diazo (Jan 16, 2013)

perhaps antalya or izmir. I suppose an furnished apartment would be best. Although I've watched how poorly they build them and the devastation that brings once an earthquake hits. But security would be better on the upper floors of an apt. I lived in Adana, but would like to be along a nice coastal area this time around.


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Make sure the apartment is securely constructed - ask for audit reports. They would be in Turkish so you need a friend or a trsuted realtor to help. Price-wise, Antalya or İzmir are way cheaper to rent & live compared to US. For 1500 TRL (almost 800 USD) you can rent a nice place - no furniture/appliances though


----------



## Newbytr (Jan 9, 2013)

If do you have two option Antalya expensive from izmir. But Adana Antep east side cheapper than west side. ( Kebap Homeland  )


----------



## Newbytr (Jan 9, 2013)

If you want a warm climate and sea side the and the most beautiful regions I'm Refer to the eastern parts of Alanya. From Alanya to Mersin this places is wonderful Just do not have too many tourists yet.

Pros : Clean, quiet, inexpensive
Cons : You feel alone and bored, No more entertainment options, ( Note: The center of Alanya is not far from you if you have a car up to 1 hour for entertainment etc. )


----------



## Diazo (Jan 16, 2013)

Ah I am not really into the entertainment end. I do speak Turkish and have oodles of Turkish friends in and around Adana. Been to Mersin many times. I must admit I am not keen on the tremendous heat of summer in Adana. Im curious if one can escape that going further East along the coast. Probably not-I recall the heat when I lived in Greece as very hot also. I'll do some checking on the east side of Alanya.
Thanks so much for your help Newbytr


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

To escape excessive heat, try Aegean region, between Izmir and Bodrum. You might not enjoy much east of Alanya.


----------



## Diazo (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks belgarath this is an answer I've been seeking. The thing I disliked most about Adana/Mersin was the severe heat and the extreme cold. I will look into these two areas


----------



## de1amo (Feb 14, 2013)

İ live in izmir city which is cold in the winter and can go from hot to very hot in summer.

it all depends what you want out of life. izmir is ok for 12 months living but most izmir people have second homes to escape the summer heat but the city is lively year round! whereas kusadasi is good in summer but drab and cold(no natural gas) in winter. To Turks it is a place to own a second home to use just in summer- away from the city!


----------

